# Do the ferals pose any risk to my indoor-only cat?



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

There are two sweet feral cats (siblings) who have been visiting my front porch for a long time. Someone else in my neighborhood must also have been caring for them because each one has a tipped ear. They greet me each morning and most evenings for food, and recently, they have started to sometimes rub against my leg as I put the food out. I have managed a few gentle pets when my hand is near them while putting food down, but they don't seek out petting.

My question is: do I risk passing anything to Josie, my indoor-only cat, by letting them rub against my leg? I do wash my hands if I've touched them. They look healthy and I've never seen them sneeze or anything.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My major concern with the cat that lives in my front yard is fleas.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There are no risks involved letting them rub against your leg or touching them with your hands.

If your indoor cat is unhealthy and has a compromised immune system then maybe if the outdoor cats showed signs of ringworm. But even ringworm isn't fatal!

Continue to love on them. Thanks for feeding them.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad that these two cats are trusting me enough now to come so close, but I just didn't want to pass along any germs to make Josie sick. About the fleas, I don't see any fleas hopping off of them, but as they are outside cats I guess fleas are a definite possibility. Anything I could give them to help if there is a problem or to prevent one? Brewer's yeast or anything?


----------

